# dark brown clumps with crinone



## hanajohn (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this site. I have my EC done on 13 August, and a day 3 transfer on 16 August. Right after EC, I started bleeding. My clinic said it's normal and it could last for one more day. What happened next was like my clinic said, and in the next few days I found there were some brown clumps tinged with crinone gel. Then just normal crinone clumps. I found those brown clumps again since yesterday, and more this morning when I went to the toilet. Is this still from EC or from implantation? Please help, I'm so confused and worried.
maggie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It's probably a little bit of residue old blood from the EC and ET procedures, mixing with the Crinone.  However, Crinone does have a tendancy to have a bit of a pinky/peachy/beigey sort of tinge when it comes away...not the most pleasant of progesterone support.  Also, the actual progesterone support may cause some irritation to the cervix which may be why you're noticing this.  

As you're 8dp3dt (8 days past 3 day transfer) then you're embies are 11 days old today so there is always the chance it's a little bit of implantation bleed but no way of knowing for sure.

If it's brown in colour then it's old blood (unoxygenated).

Fingers crossed for you   

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hanajohn (Aug 23, 2010)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR QUICK REPLY!!


----------

